# Booked as a Senior



## Abby2020 (Jan 31, 2020)

Just booked a round trip ticket with an Amtrak agent on the crescent. When I printed out my ticket I saw that they booked me as a senior. I'm 61, not a senior yet. Called back Amtrak and they said it would be too much to change so she said she would put a note on my reservation. Will I be okay?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 31, 2020)

Probably no questions (for ID) will be asked, especially if you appear anywhere near 65! I've never been asked for ID for proof of Senior or for any other reason on Amtrak.


----------



## Qapla (Jan 31, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> I've never been asked for ID for proof of Senior or for any other reason on Amtrak.



Same here ...


----------



## pennyk (Jan 31, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> Probably no questions (for ID) will be asked, especially if you appear anywhere near 65! I've never been asked for ID for proof of Senior or for any other reason on Amtrak.


I have never been asked to prove I am over 65


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2020)

I am handicapped and use a cane. At times, just to book easier and it is the same discount (10%), I have booked the senior fare. Until recently, it was age 62 (now 65).

I have never been asked for documentation of either my handicap or my age (even though I’m under 60).


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 31, 2020)

I've never looked closely at the scanner/cell phone device the Amtrak conductors use, but I suspect that it doesn't provide any indication of the ticket they just scanned is a senior, child, or any other discount price. What about an entire family on a single ticket?

However, it apparently beeps differently when it scans a first class (Acela) ticket vs business class ticket vs coach ticket. That way, the conductor instantly knows whether the passenger is in the correct car without having to look at the scanner. And for what it's worth, my first trip in reserved-seat NER business class 2 weeks ago apparently did show my seat assignment. He had to count row numbers twice to verify I was in row 12, which I wasn't, because the BC car had row 1 at the rear and the seat/row numbers are above the head rest of the seats rather than over the seat cushion when the seats are turned to face the front...eg...row 1.

Is there some indication of fare class? And what about those traveling on AGR points? Is any of that information of any value whatsoever by the conductor whose job is mostly scan tickets?


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 1, 2020)

bratkinson said:


> Is there some indication of fare class? And what about those traveling on AGR points? Is any of that information of any value whatsoever by the conductor whose job is mostly scan tickets?



There are no discount points tickets so seniors pay the same number of points as full fare adults.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2020)

bratkinson said:


> Is there some indication of fare class? And what about those traveling on AGR points? Is any of that information of any value whatsoever by the conductor whose job is mostly scan tickets?


I know the scanner does indicate if a pax identified as disabled (for which there is a discount). I’ve been asked by some conductors on the NEC if I need assistance. On one LD coach trip the conductor used a different color seat check, which I appreciated, to indicate I may need assistance and/or to let the other conductors know a disabled person was seated there. I liked the different color because it made it easy for me to find my seat [emoji4]


----------



## Samsbigtrip (Feb 1, 2020)

Abby2020 said:


> Just booked a round trip ticket with an Amtrak agent on the crescent. When I printed out my ticket I saw that they booked me as a senior. I'm 61, not a senior yet. Called back Amtrak and they said it would be too much to change so she said she would put a note on my reservation. Will I be okay?



I'm English, living in the UK, and didn't know there was a 'senior' ticket. I'm 71 and in December I booked a roomette online on the Empire Builder travelling in May. Would I qualify?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2020)

Samsbigtrip said:


> I'm English, living in the UK, and didn't know there was a 'senior' ticket. I'm 71 and in December I booked a roomette online on the Empire Builder travelling in May. Would I qualify?


Be aware the discount only applies to the "rail fare" and not to the room fare. You could call and ask to have your ticket(s) MODIFIED with the discount. Don't let the agent change your ticket if s/he says the base price is more than what you already paid. If s/he does, ask for a supervisor or call back and hopefully get a more knowledgeable agent.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I know the scanner does indicate if a pax identified as disabled (for which there is a discount). I’ve been asked by some conductors on the NEC if I need assistance. On one LD coach trip the conductor used a different color seat check, which I appreciated, to indicate I may need assistance and/or to let the other conductors know a disabled person was seated there. I liked the different color because it made it easy for me to find my seat.


I too have been asked that by the Conductor. I always thought they saw my cane and were being nice.


----------



## Night Ranger (Feb 1, 2020)

Qapla said:


> Same here ...



Ridden the Crescent time on senior fare several times. Haven't been asked to prove that I'm old enough yet.

I'm carded every time I buy beer thanks to the imbeciles in our state legislature who think 100% age checks reduces underage drinking. If I have offended any imbeciles by comparing them to our state legislature I sincerely apologize.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 1, 2020)

Some years back (before I qualified for senior rates), an agent at LAX had to change my our tickets due to a late-arriving Sunset Ltd. We had paid the regular fare, but when rebooked, the agent put us on the ticket as seniors. I noticed that, and was worried about getting asked. Nobody ever asked us to produce proof. My guess is, if you have any gray hair, it will not be an issue.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 4, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> Some years back (before I qualified for senior rates), an agent at LAX had to change my our tickets due to a late-arriving Sunset Ltd. We had paid the regular fare, but when rebooked, the agent put us on the ticket as seniors. I noticed that, and was worried about getting asked. Nobody ever asked us to produce proof. My guess is, if you have any gray hair, it will not be an issue.


But what about the Seniors that color their hair? lol


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 4, 2020)

The only times I have been asked for “proof” was when there was a AAA discount available - and only INSIDE the station when I had to obtain my ticket from a agent. I was never asked for “proof” while aboard the train.


----------



## basketmaker (Feb 4, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> But what about the Seniors that color their hair? lol


Mines been gray/silver since I was 30 (for 37 years now). Dad went gray at 18-19. Never wasted a dime on Just For Men either!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 4, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> But what about the Seniors that color their hair? lol



Well, then, I guess you just need enough wrinkles! But seriously, I would bet that onboard personnel expect someone *else* to have done the screening at purchase point, as Traveler said has happened with him. I am sure I have never been asked for proof, and only a couple of times been asked for ID at all -- and then they barely looked to make sure the photo was me.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 4, 2020)

I've never been asked to prove I'm a Senior on Amtrak, but have on Airlines!!


----------

